# Wizzard Thunder Storm



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Here's Brian Edward's video showing the Wizzard Thunder Storm Mains from the 5th Annual Thunder Cup races, in Chesapeake, VA:




Full pictorial race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/5-5-12.html

MASCAR presenting the 2012 UFHORA National Races & Slot Car Show
June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA 
Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/nats.html


----------

